# What are your starting villagers?



## fakemuseum (Mar 19, 2020)

I got Hamlet (my fav) and Shari (she's ok) in the first try, I'm so happy right now!!!


----------



## GameFaceClive (Mar 19, 2020)

On my first try, I got Hamlet too! My other villager was Agnes. I adore Agnes and like Hamlet so it was a no-brainer to keep playing!


----------



## Marte (Mar 19, 2020)

Renée & Flip.♡

I adore Flip, so he will help me behave around Renée. Not a fan of her hahahahah, let the rivalry begin


----------



## hallejulia (Mar 19, 2020)

Billy and Hazel
I'm quite happy with the ones I got


----------



## poweradeex (Mar 19, 2020)

Katt and Peck!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 19, 2020)

I’m so excited to see who everyone gets!

- - - Post Merge - - -



GameFaceClive said:


> On my first try, I got Hamlet too! My other villager was Agnes. I adore Agnes and like Hamlet so it was a no-brainer to keep playing!



I’d be happy to get Agnes


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 19, 2020)

I got Phoebe and Tank. I didn't want to reset because I just want to play the game right now. lol They're ok for starters, especially since I never had them in New Leaf.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Mar 19, 2020)

As long as I start with Mira, Cherry, or Rory I will be happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dude, Shari is amazing. One of the reasons I love Uchi villagers and part of why I adore Monkey villagers


----------



## muffy (Mar 19, 2020)

my dream would be to start with both genji and muffy, who would be permanent, but i doubt i'll get both at the same time lol...good thing i got their cards ready to go!


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 19, 2020)

ちゃちゃまる and 4ごう,
I believe the ENG names are Don and Rocket??


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Mar 19, 2020)

Hamlet and Agnes. Love both of them


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 19, 2020)

Stalfos said:


> I got Phoebe and Tank. I didn't want to reset because I just want to play the game right now. lol They're ok for starters, especially since I never had them in New Leaf.



I'd love to get Phoebe as a starter...since she'd be perfect for my planned FFIX town.

So I may or may not end up resetting until I get her.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 19, 2020)

Our game store decided to sell our copies of ACNH early, so my husband has his copy and I have to wait for mine.

He got Plucky and Antonio as his starting villagers. They look so good!


----------



## Ley (Mar 19, 2020)

Frita and Axel! I'm so happy


----------



## Garrett (Mar 19, 2020)

Tammy and Louie. I'm delighted!

I also got my preferred cherries so no resetting for me tonight


----------



## Soigne (Mar 19, 2020)

Kumatcha said:


> ちゃちゃまる and 4ごう,
> I believe the ENG names are Don and Rocket??



i really hope i get don (dom? i'm not sure which is his name. the sheep, right?)


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 19, 2020)

i got cherry and boone (?) haha maybe i'll keep cherry but i'll def make use of my amiibo cards again


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 19, 2020)

I got Hazel and Flip.

To be honest I can't believe my luck the first island I chose had peaches and a yellow airport. Not only that but this is my first time getting a monkey villager ever. I feel like I sensed that this island was the right one. 

I'm not fully sure about Hazel but she seems ok I guess.


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 19, 2020)

I got Dom and Ursula, Dom is obviously new and I've never had Ursala before so im excited to have them!


----------



## LunaLight (Mar 19, 2020)

Really, really hoping I get Kid Cat just to make my boyfriend happy lol. I got him into Pocket Camp and he loooooves Kid Cat. I doubt my luck will be that high though.


----------



## Bunnii (Mar 19, 2020)

I got Mira and Kevin. I love Mira, had her in my new leaf town


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 19, 2020)

I GOT BAM AND PLUCKY IM GONNA SCREAM


----------



## Bunlily (Mar 19, 2020)

fakemuseum said:


> I got Hamlet (my fav) and Shari (she's ok) in the first try, I'm so happy right now!!!



I'm jelly!! Shari is my fave uchi. <3


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Mar 19, 2020)

I got Agnes and Flip! Not my favorite villagers but not people I hate


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Mar 19, 2020)

I got Hazel and Tad <3 a cute combo


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 19, 2020)

The first time I started, I got Drift and Fuchsia. But i'm trying for both Mira and Sprocket.


----------



## Nickerous (Mar 19, 2020)

Hazel and Dom, but I'm starting a new town when the digital unlocks.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 19, 2020)

Coach and Frita. Not gonna lie, I did a double take when I was Frita. She will take some getting used to. Ah well. She seems nice. Coach seems cool, but he is a horse so meh. I restarted already 3 times, found a good map and cherries and just wanted to play lol.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 19, 2020)

For those of you that have restarted, how long does the process take?


----------



## Duu (Mar 19, 2020)

Cielle said:


> For those of you that have restarted, how long does the process take?



About 5 minutes. Depends on how long you pick your map though.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 19, 2020)

Duu said:


> About 5 minutes. Depends on how long you pick your map though.



Thanks! Hoping I won’t have to reset too many times but better to reset and get what I love rather than settle.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 19, 2020)

Coach and Hazel!


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Mar 19, 2020)

Pashmina and Bam ! Not my favorites but it's ok. I reset the game so many times to get correct villagers !


----------



## Crawkey (Mar 19, 2020)

Rudy and Plucky! Tried to go in with no expectations and I’m happy with them, not too sure Rudy will stick around long term but Plucky’s kyewt. c:


----------



## Saralie (Mar 19, 2020)

blueasteria said:


> Pashmina and Bam ! Not my favorites but it's ok. I reset the game so many times to get correct villagers !


That’s a solid pair!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 20, 2020)

I finally got Mira and Sprocket after 32 resets. I can play through the rest of the game now.


----------



## Toska (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Renèe and Tybalt! I got tired of resetting, but I'm pretty happy with who I got!


----------



## sundaze (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Axel and Pheobe! I am super happy with them!


----------



## jewpac (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Shari and Genji! It's been so long so I don't even know if these guys are good or not haha


----------



## pandapples (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Mira and Teddy! Both are adorable.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Renée and Cobb. Not my first picks but I have been enjoying them!


----------



## Soigne (Mar 20, 2020)

mira & goose! goose has actually always been a starting villager for me in my towns in the past games... kinda spooky, but glad to see a familiar face.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 20, 2020)

Still resetting over here...


----------



## jiojiop (Mar 20, 2020)

I've got Reneigh and Sheldon in one of my islands (orange airport)!


----------



## glasspandabear (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Shari and Iggly as starters. I absolutely adore both of them


----------



## bricoleling (Mar 20, 2020)

Diva and Axel. Axel has been pretty cute.


----------



## biskwest (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Deirdre and Ribbot which I like a lot


----------



## MrBox (Mar 20, 2020)

Dom and Pashmina!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Pashmina and Boots. I like them both!

And Boots is really cute and he was one of the welcome amiibo villagers and he’s wearing a jester shirt and he’s so goofy.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Pierce and Phoebe. Not my ideal starters, but getting my preferred fruit and airport color was much more important.

Have fun everyone 

Edit: Nvm, I ended up restarting that file. I ended up with Renee and Genji. Not so stoked about Renee, but I'm super pleased with Genji!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 20, 2020)

My starting villagers are Reneigh and Curly! I dislike pig villagers a ton, but Curly is one of the pig villagers I actually like.


----------



## Alannah20 (Mar 20, 2020)

My starters are Pashmina and Kody! Super happy with Pashmina and Kody isn’t bad at all :]


----------



## solace (Mar 20, 2020)

I got *Deidre* and *Sprocket*! I am so happy with them. I don't even care about the peaches.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 20, 2020)

Right now, *Rod* and *Shari.* Going to keep looking around to see if I like the map for certain though.


----------



## sierra (Mar 20, 2020)

Pashmina and Tank! My partner also got Pashima but got the Jock I originally wanted Rowan. But tank is so cute with his little leaf hair!!!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Deirdre and Pierce. I think I may just stick with this if the map is ok


----------



## Laudine (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Plucky and Cobb, I love Plucky so I'm happy! Not a big fan of Cobb though so he'll have to go later


----------



## Violet~ (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Mira and Poncho and I love them!


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 20, 2020)

I got *Reneigh* and Sparro!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 20, 2020)

I just can’t decide if I like this map or not...


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 20, 2020)

Coach and Phoebe. I like Phoebe but I'm not a big fan of Coach lol


----------



## Jas (Mar 20, 2020)

Agnes and Pierce! super thrilled!


----------



## kayleee (Mar 20, 2020)

Mac and Mira. They’re not my favorite but they’re alright


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Muffy and Ribbot!


----------



## Courier (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Frita and Tank. I'm not the biggest fan of either of them, but they're growing on me!


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 20, 2020)

I SWEAR I’m resetting until I end up with Renee and Mott, Coach, or Teddy. I need my two of my faves at the beginning


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry/Iggly I don't dislike Cherry she grew on me in NL now Iggly and them eyes tho LOL hmm.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Plucky and Billy


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Phoebe and Mac as my starters. I almost started crying when I saw Phoebe...lol.


----------



## peachblush (Mar 20, 2020)

Mira and Dom


----------



## L0g1c (Mar 20, 2020)

Tammy and Moose. Nook saying Timmy, Tammy, Tommy was amazing.


----------



## Weyu (Mar 20, 2020)

Katt and Sly, sadly military crocodiles aint my thing...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 20, 2020)

Pashmina and Dom


----------



## Sunnydere (Mar 20, 2020)

Canberra and Cobb are my starting two! I'm happy to get to know Cobb and Canberra was my next door neighbor in my New Leaf town so it was Meant To Be! I was sooo happy to see her <3


----------



## Riley9 (Mar 20, 2020)

Reneigh and Roald. I reset a lot to get 2 villagers I like and now im really pleased with them


----------



## Flick (Mar 20, 2020)

Mira and Sheldon! So cute!


----------



## Dewy (Mar 20, 2020)

Reneigh and Jay. I like the rhyme haha


----------



## Penellope (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Pashmina!!! Pashmina & muffy are the villagers i would stop restarting for (also got cherries which yesss) don't remember the other villager I got they were......ew.....but I'm happy


----------



## meltydoll (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Boone


----------



## aikatears (Mar 20, 2020)

Kid Cat and Agnes


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 20, 2020)

Agnes and Antonio

They go well together!  Both are black/gray/white colored.  Names start with As

I reset 10 times for apples, was happy to end up with villagers I didn't hate so I went with it


----------



## tajikey (Mar 20, 2020)

I have Flo and Goose. Flo seems nice, but Goose has too much testosterone.


----------



## Carole (Mar 20, 2020)

Bud and Sylvia!! I adore them both. 

I got a blue flight terminal, which is my favorite, and I also got oranges which I like. All of this from one of my first four maps, no resetting needed! I love this game already.


----------



## Breesasha (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Rocket and Tad, I'm not impressed but I didnt want to restart so here I am.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Lyman


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 20, 2020)

Bam and Rocket! 

Bam is pretty awesome. Rocket and I are coming around each other, lol.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 20, 2020)

Well the first time, I got Canberra and Kody as my starting villagers. Canberra is my least favorite uchi (how unlucky ;-, so I reset.  Now I got Cherry and Snake.

Oh well, at least I was able to find out whether we were able to or not. Even if I got Sylvia and Bam or Kid Cat (which would’ve been my ideal starting combination), I would’ve spent the rest of my life wondering just out of curiosity lol


----------



## Seren (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Frita and Mac!  Frita is really cute and Mac I'm kinda indifferent about so I'd say that's a pretty good start!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 20, 2020)

Shari and boots.


----------



## XOXO (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Diva and Moose!


----------



## USN Peter (Mar 20, 2020)

Rory and Reneigh.
I think Reneigh is a new villager, I don’t think I have seen her before...


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 20, 2020)

Pashmina and Lyman, I've never met either of them, which is really cool!


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 20, 2020)

I reset a few different times but finally got Fuchsia and Boots so they will be my first two starting out.


----------



## Hilbunny (Mar 20, 2020)

I have Bam and Hazel.
Peaches... and a green airport!
I’m happy with all the gameplay!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



USNPete said:


> Rory and Reneigh.
> I think Reneigh is a new villager, I don’t think I have seen her before...
> View attachment 232502



Lucky!!


----------



## Maiana (Mar 20, 2020)

Cousteau and Flo!


----------



## Midoriya (Mar 20, 2020)

Got Hazel and Boots on my first try!  Really like them both.


----------



## Ayanie (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Biff. Pretty happy. Reset once because I wanted a yellow airport.


----------



## ASWIFT (Mar 20, 2020)

Iggly & Phoebe


----------



## Yewynn (Mar 20, 2020)

Tank and Canberra. Not the happiest, but the new designs and details are so cute that I'm starting to like them more anyway. After a full hour of resetting to get peaches at 2am I decided to just go with them haha!


----------



## sunchild (Mar 20, 2020)

i got agnes (which i wanted!) and sterling!


----------



## meo (Mar 20, 2020)

Fuchsia  and Buck.


----------



## DenzDejz (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Goose. 

I'm starting to like both of them, was a bit disappointed at first but this is good!


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 20, 2020)

Katt and Cousteau.
I’ve never had either and I’m growing fond of them. Plus Cousteaugave me a cool hat!


----------



## Dotshot (Mar 20, 2020)

Reneigh (Horse)
Axel (Elephant)


----------



## kappnfangirl (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm so jealous that you got hamlet, I love that little Hammie


----------



## Vikaela (Mar 20, 2020)

Frita and Louie. They're just chilling doing their own thing.


----------



## Hesper (Mar 20, 2020)

Phoebe and Scoot. Scoot will be leaving asap.


----------



## Zura (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Hazel and Sprocket. I'm already good friends with Sorocket


----------



## marea (Mar 20, 2020)

Plucky and Dom! Even though they are not who i wanted, i still think they are cute.


----------



## Circus (Mar 20, 2020)

Hamlet and Reneigh. Super happy with them both!


----------



## Cpt Jintan (Mar 20, 2020)

Hamlet and Flo!


----------



## The Orange (Mar 20, 2020)

Reneigh and Teddy!


----------



## minimoon (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine are Agnes and Billy, which is fine, but I'm jealous of my husband because he got Pashmina and Antonio.


----------



## cheezu (Mar 20, 2020)

Hazel and Rowan.
I'm actually pretty happy as they've never been in my town before and I always thought Hazel was such a cutie with this unibrow of hers.
Then I did an Island tour, spotted Apple and invited her to move in - she looks so cute and I also never had her.
They probably won't be permanent residents but let's see.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 20, 2020)

Pashmina and Mott now. Ended up trashing the other one I posted about here


----------



## iofuu (Mar 20, 2020)

Goose and Canberra. I think they're both pretty decent! Might even keep Goose, he's cute!


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 20, 2020)

Mira and teddy. What a great duo amiright


----------



## J e s s (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Axel and Flo!


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 20, 2020)

I got this stupid shari monkey and Sterling. Could be worse I guess xD


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 20, 2020)

Diva and Tank... they've got to go.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 20, 2020)

Mott and Phoebe! They both seems nice


----------



## Elisa (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Hamlet, don't like them very much


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Mar 20, 2020)

I'm warming up to Coach but I want Frita gone.


----------



## plantlover (Mar 20, 2020)

Frita and Tank. <3


----------



## Deimonic (Mar 20, 2020)

Kat and Mac, both ugly. Anyone can have them when they move out lol


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 20, 2020)

Kevin and...

...

...

Hazel.

I wanted to reset but I got Apples and a nice map so I'm gonna grit my teeth through this one folks.


----------



## Galbador (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Hazel and Alex ^u^


----------



## namiieco (Mar 20, 2020)

Agnes and Mott. Agnes is pretty cute but Mott is eh.


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 20, 2020)

Hazel and Flip


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 20, 2020)

I started with Hazel and Cobb!
I was originally indifferent to both of them, but now they've both really grown on me!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 20, 2020)

shari and tank. not bothered to reset, there are worse jocks and uchis and i like my layout


----------



## Colette (Mar 20, 2020)

Mira & Boots!  I'm so happy - both very colorful and unique, and perfect first residents for my theme park. c:


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Diva! (who I really wanted) and Kid Cat! I'm SUPER happy with this, because I did not plan to reset for villagers (and only reset for town fruit and map) and only reset one time and got the fruit and map I wanted, and got these two!


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 20, 2020)

sprocket and Sylvia. don't like either of them but the rest of the island (layout, resident services placement, airport colour, fruit) was what I wanted so I figured I can just move them out later on.


----------



## Holla (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Phoebe and Samson. They are ok neither are wants for my island, but I’m happy with my island and fruit and I didn’t even reset once so I’ll take it.


----------



## Neorago (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Plucky and Moose. Was really hoping to get Rocket for my uchi but Plucky’s turning out to be pretty freaking rad so. No complaints!


----------



## Halima (Mar 20, 2020)

Renée and Tad


----------



## cIementine (Mar 20, 2020)

i got hazel and scoot! won't be keeping them but they're nice enough.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 20, 2020)

My two starting villagers were Mac and Paula. They're... okay I guess? Never had them before in the previous games, but they seem alright. Not really good or really bad. I'm probably going to replace them with better villagers when I can, but I can live with them being on my island for now.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 20, 2020)

After a few resets I got Reneigh and Coach. Love Reneigh but Coach will have to go at some point.


----------



## Seble (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Boone and Flo. I am not too impressed by Flo but I think Boone is pretty interesting. I’ve never really had gorilla villagers and he looks like a baboon which is pretty cool.


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Diva and Biff, pears, and picked the first map they gave me.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 20, 2020)

Agnes and Rudy! Love them both. Would have rather not had pears but I got sick of resetting.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Mar 20, 2020)

Pashmina and Pierce!


----------



## salvagedstardust (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Reneigh and Cobb, with cherries and a yellow airport. I slept on it and then deleted the save because the yellow airport just didn't feel right. But I'm already in love with Reneigh after the two hours I spent with her at 1am, so I reset until I got her again, this time with Cousteau, and thankfully got a green airport and a map I like, with peaches.


----------



## pink (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Antonio I enjoy both of them. It's funny my sister also got Cherry!


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 20, 2020)

Mira and Samson!

I first met Mira in Pocket Camp and became a bit obsessed with her, so very happy she's joining my island adventure.

Samson was with me in City Folk [last AC game I played non-app wise], and that's really neat.

Very happy with those two.


----------



## lilabounce (Mar 20, 2020)

I've got Katt and Snake to start with! Two villagers I've never had before, they seem pretty cool so far!


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Renée and Bud on my first (and only) try!

I really wanted some new villagers that I didn't have in New Leaf, so I'm happy. Renée is pretty cool (I actually like most of the Rhino villagers) and she has what seems like a sailor shirt of some sort on. Bud is an old friend from Wild World and he really fits the whole island aesthetic. I don't think I've seen anyone on here with him, but maybe everyone just reset him out 

I'm very pleased with this pair. Hope my next few villagers are cool too!


----------



## jreamgardner (Mar 20, 2020)

scoot and flo <3


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 20, 2020)

Katt and Coach. Coach I can take or leave - they're okay - but I am really feeling Katt's energy. She's going to join my bro squad. Just need Roscoe and Lobo to come along...


----------



## Moonfish (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Hamlet & Reneigh. I’m very happy to have a brand new cutie and I love her hair!


----------



## Prisma (Mar 20, 2020)

are the two starting villagers permanent? like never move away


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 20, 2020)

Canberra (literally mentioned her the other day) and Louie


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2020)

Katt and Goose.

Not the most attractive of villagers but they're quickly growing on me. Playing this as naturally as possible so no resets.


----------



## pocky (Mar 20, 2020)

Tammy and Goose. Love them both


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Renee & Antonio!


----------



## Jovi (Mar 20, 2020)

Pashmina and Iggly, but I'll probably end up resetting LOL!


----------



## popstar (Mar 20, 2020)

i got pashmina and peck! 
pashmina was in my latest new leaf town so i'm happy to see a familiar face, and i've never seen peck before  so it's nice to have someone fresh (to me) on my island! i was hoping for dom, but i'll just have to try and get him later down the road


----------



## Rasumii (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Mira and Tad.

Tad's alright but I've always loved Mira. I wanted either cherries or oranges, but I kept the apples because I didn't want to lose Mira. Plus, I didn't really _want_ to reset in the first place.


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Pashmina and Biff! Pashmina is super cute but I’m not a huge fan of biff lolol


----------



## effluo (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Agnes and Rudy. I’m alright with them. Not my first choices but I’m good.


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Phoebe and Bam! They aren’t my absolute favourites but I’m not upset!


----------



## Cheerious (Mar 20, 2020)

Antonio and Cherry!


----------



## Jakeee (Mar 20, 2020)

Mira and antonio


----------



## pinkfawn (Mar 20, 2020)

Muffy and Mac! Happy with Muffy, indifferent about Mac lol


----------



## Junalt (Mar 20, 2020)

Hazel and Goose, not a fan but could have been worse. Could have been a gorilla and Diva so yeah. I will probably replace them with amiibos later on anyways.


----------



## Chiantye (Mar 20, 2020)

Rock and Goose, my god!


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 20, 2020)

i got mira and rowan! both were villagers i've never had so i'm p happy


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 20, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Katt and Goose.
> 
> Not the most attractive of villagers but they're quickly growing on me. Playing this as naturally as possible so no resets.



I love Goose so much!! 

My starters are Scoot and Ursula! Scoot is actually a villager that I recently invited to live in my ACNL town. At first I wanted my island to have all fresh faces so I don't get repeat villagers from my two ACNL towns, but I actually barely got to interact with Scoot in my ACNL town, so I'm glad to see he followed me to the island! He was the tambourine player at my naming ceremony and wanted to name the island "Swoleville" :'D Gotta love the jocks.


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Buck and Plucky  Buck is pretty cool and I love Plucky's island vibe


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Flo and Poncho!


----------



## Saralie (Mar 20, 2020)

effluo said:


> I got Agnes and Rudy. I’m alright with them. Not my first choices but I’m good.



I got them too! I actually really like them. Don't love my native pears but I got tired of resetting.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Mar 20, 2020)

Agnes and Tybalt. They won’t be permanent. I had Agnes for a while in NL, and Tybalt is meh.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 20, 2020)

TheRealWC said:


> I got Renée and Bud on my first (and only) try!
> 
> I really wanted some new villagers that I didn't have in New Leaf, so I'm happy. Renée is pretty cool (I actually like most of the Rhino villagers) and she has what seems like a sailor shirt of some sort on. Bud is an old friend from Wild World and he really fits the whole island aesthetic. I don't think I've seen anyone on here with him, but maybe everyone just reset him out
> 
> I'm very pleased with this pair. Hope my next few villagers are cool too!



I thought Bud would be cool to have too! Like his island vibe


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Shari and Tank! Jocks are never my fave but Shari is growing on me!


----------



## shouyou (Mar 20, 2020)

Bam and Ursala!


----------



## Saylor (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Plucky and Rod!


----------



## Alex10 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Reneigh and Rowan!
As soon as I got the game I told myself I wouldn't reset, but I got Rocket and Sprocket in my first island so that didn't last long! I'm really happy with the two I have now though!


----------



## Mairmalade (Mar 20, 2020)

Diva and Sheldon unfortunately. :c

Not a fan of either, but looking forward to some new islanders!


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 20, 2020)

Canberra and Sprocket!


----------



## isabll (Mar 20, 2020)

I gave in and chose to reset only once when I saw that Jitters was my starting Jock, as I'd promised myself I would only reset if I got either him or Moose. False start aside, my starting villagers are Muffy and Goose! I'm growing fond of Muffy and I really like her design, and I don't mind Goose either (plus, I think his name is genuinely hilarious). Could have been worse!


----------



## LilD (Mar 20, 2020)

Boone and Pashima


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 20, 2020)

Reneigh & Billy!


----------



## Soika (Mar 20, 2020)

Renée and Goose!


----------



## macaire (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Shari and Kodi. They're alright. I'm not mad about it...


----------



## 22lexi (Mar 20, 2020)

Pashmina and Bill :3


----------



## Eternal (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine are Axel and Katt!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Mar 20, 2020)

Muffy and Cobb. Muffy was standing around at 2 AM last night with a picnic basket while I was looking for a tarantula... it was mildly concerning.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Katt and Hamlet.


----------



## Fey (Mar 20, 2020)

Katt and Antonio!

Anyway, neither were favorites, but I'm actually pretty excited about having an Anteater and never minded Katt as much as some. She seems very "uchi" to me, and her fangs are adorable ♥

(This is going to sound very weird, but I knew it would be them. I got this strange feeling whenever someone mentioned either the last few weeks, and I'm honestly a bit in shock haha)


----------



## willowwolf (Mar 20, 2020)

Probably a stupid question but does anyone know if your starting villagers can still move out??


----------



## Fresco3332 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Renée and Flip. Liking both of them so far, think Flip is my favourite!


----------



## Abyrae (Mar 20, 2020)

I got tired of resetting eventually, so I went with the first pair of villagers I did not have before or did not mind having rather than hoping to get dreamies. Seriously, the first island I almost got had Beardo and I was all "yikes, no!"

Edit: No, not Beardo. Boone! The gorilla. Beardo is that scary bear. Would have nope'd outta there too but I think he's cranky and we only get a jock and a uchi as our starters.

I guess I'll have to find out how I get along with Flo and Poncho.


----------



## PugLovex (Mar 20, 2020)

i got rocket and flip! 

i don’t know much about rocket but i like flip, he’s adorable!!


----------



## carackobama (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Hazel and Flip! I’ve never had either of them in my town before and have never been a huge fan based on appearances but I’m looking forward to getting to know them <3


----------



## FancyThat (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Mira and Buck, very happy Mira is one of my favourite villagers and her outfit in this game just looks so cool. Buck is also not bad kinda like him.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 20, 2020)

Sheldon & Tammy 

fml...


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Cherry and Poncho as starting villagers. Both of them were in previous towns of mine. Cherry lived in my New Leaf town Taiga for a while. Poncho lived in my old City Folk town for years. I'm excited to be able to have both of them again in New Horizons.


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Flip (who I don't care for like at all) and Rocket (I don't have an opinion on her). Hopefully I'll find my faves Shari and Whitney soon <3


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Diva and Axel! I used to have Diva in my New Leaf town and I love her and Axel seems alright too.


----------



## Bentore (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Agnes and Teddy. I wasn't a fan of any of the uchi before playing, but when I saw Agnes I was tempted to restart despite almost everything being perfect. So glad I didn't, love her and Teddy. I feel so lucky


----------



## Cheburashka (Mar 20, 2020)

Bam and Diva


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 20, 2020)

Frita and Curly.

I'm neutral with both of them.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Lyman. Keeping Cherry, going to let Lyman go eventually in favor of Rory.


----------



## Apriiil (Mar 20, 2020)

Frita and Kody!


----------



## Allytria (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Dom (I love his tye dye shirt so much!) as well as Mira (she's alright). I actually really like Dom, he's super cute and I'm happy with my starting villagers!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine were Reneigh and Mott

Pretty decent but not the best


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 20, 2020)

Mine are Muffy and Mott. I’m not the biggest fan of Mott, but I’m sure I’ll get used to him. I don’t think I’m going to reset layouts this time around, so I’m just sticking with what I’ve got.


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 20, 2020)

Cherry and Kid Cat, both are honestly great!


----------



## P. Star (Mar 20, 2020)

Sylvia and Drift, neither one will be permanent residents lol


----------



## Shishkahuben (Mar 20, 2020)

Stinky, a luchador jock cat, and Frita, a hamburger-themed uchi ewe, both of whom are new, I think?


----------



## ohkat (Mar 20, 2020)

Rocket & Sprocket , the name play is amusing to me lol. I really don’t mind Sprocket but I dislike Rocket so I’ll doubt I’ll keep him if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Verecund (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Diva and Cobb! Diva's cool, I didn't want Cobb but I'm keeping him around and going to hope that he grows on me. Hopefully both will be permanent residents!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 20, 2020)

Katt and Iggly. I didn't used to like Katt but she's growing on me already, she's super sweet. Iggly is meh.. kinda cute I guess.


----------



## Jolyne (Mar 20, 2020)

Roald and Charlise


----------



## Elissarosalee (Mar 20, 2020)

i got agnes and mac


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Katt and this handsome sheep dude.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Mar 20, 2020)

i got fuchsia and bud! fuchsia was one of my favorites from new leaf as well


----------



## mayorapple (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Iggly and Muffy! Super cute


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Hazel and Bam.... No static =(


----------



## TangledBowties (Mar 20, 2020)

Shari and Buck, they're both okay to me, not my favorites tbh but I like them enough


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Muffy and Bud. I've never had them before and they're interesting, so that's a win for me!


----------



## N e s s (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Kid Cat and Pashmina! Kid Cat is my best friend and I put Pashmina far away from us, she isn’t in our club


----------



## fogwood (Mar 20, 2020)

Hamlet and Hazel!! Two absolute cuties, I almost cried in joy when I saw that I got Hazel, she's one of my favorites!


----------



## a sprout (Mar 20, 2020)

Yooo, I got Rod and Renee!!
Renee is pretty alright, but Rod was my little buddy in New Leaf so I'm so excited! And on top of it all, my island fruit is peaches!!


----------



## Lockman (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Cherry and Flip, both who I'm pretty satisfied with. Cherry is one of the few uchi I enjoy so I'll call it a win.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 20, 2020)

Hazel and Antonio! Antonio was actually one of my starters in my OG NL town, so it's good to see him again! And I've always loved Hazel's design, so I'm glad to have her.  Love that unibrow.


----------



## Katie1313 (Mar 20, 2020)

I got Sylvia and Lyman. Both of which I had pretty early on in New Leaf. Both of which I disliked.


----------



## exos (Mar 20, 2020)

After resetting 3 times I got Tammy and Snake! I've never had them before and they're super cute <3


----------



## doveling (Mar 20, 2020)

agnes and buck! i’ve never thought about them in prev games but i actually love them now that they are forced to be with me hahah


----------



## fairyring (Mar 20, 2020)

i got lyman and sylvia! i'm not thrilled with sylvia but lyman is growing on me a bit because he has such a cute lil smile :3 not sure if i'll end up keeping him as there are other jocks i love more but we'll see how attached i get haha.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Mar 21, 2020)

I've got Cherry and Samson!
I got so lucky, my country is on lockdown and they even guard the foodshops with the army and such..
but yet I found a copy of the game there. And the girl at the paying she seems to be a fan of it aswell.


----------



## mocha. (Mar 21, 2020)

Fuchsia and Teddy!! They’re so cute!


----------



## AmphritriteL (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Roald and Tammy! I’m not the biggest fan of Uchi and Jock villagers, but they’re both cute so I’m satisfied~


----------



## Carina (Mar 21, 2020)

My starting villagers are Plucky and Bud. I like both of them


----------



## Lisha (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Canberra and Sprocket! I'm very fond of them both. ^^


----------



## Peter (Mar 21, 2020)

Flo and Dom. at first when i saw Dom i thought i'd broke the system and somehow didn't have a jock villager because he looks NOTHING like one, but i'm glad to have a new character on my island from the get go


----------



## Senegal (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Sylvia and Tank. I'm wasn't super keen on them when I first saw them, but they've started to grow on me. And since I got my dream fruit & airport color, I thought it didn't matter if I didn't like them since I'll be able to move them out later if I wish to do so.


----------



## zeroFLUX (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Hazel and Sly. Pretty good roll for me.

There aren't many jocks I like but a camo gator? Sign me up. 

And you simply have to respect the brow.


----------



## AmyK (Mar 21, 2020)

Wow, I'm so late, haha. The game has completely absorbed me.

My starters are Bill and Muffy! Quite happy with them. 

Bill is still in my New Leaf town, so that was kinda funny. My significant other got Hazel who's also in my old place. While I was kinda hoping to get her or Reneigh, I can't complain at all.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 21, 2020)

Charlise (yikes) and Goose (he’s chill)


----------



## moon_child (Mar 21, 2020)

Got Deirdre and Billy. Funny thing is me and Deirdre weren’t exactly vibin in New Leaf but I couldn’t reset this time since it’s a map that perfectly satisfied all my requirements. However, after two days of playing New Horizons, we’re now great friends. She’s been giving me so many cool stuff and she just seems better now. I dunno. Lol.


----------



## PixelSammie (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Dom and Katt! 

My friend got Becky and bud! LOL


----------



## Whisper (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Shari and Sparro! I was resetting for Sparro and it only took about 7 tries, I'm so happy hkjfsdhgffd


----------



## Maerle (Mar 21, 2020)

Muffy and Snake. I’m ok with that!


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2020)

tammy and kid cat - not bad!


----------



## julxpea (Mar 21, 2020)

Roald and Frita
Roald is sooo cute! Frita is a weird one...


----------



## Romaki (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Poncho and Katt. Not a fan of either, Poncho's cute and Katt is... unique. I can live with them until they move out one day. They're alright, I could have gotten much worse for my taste.


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 21, 2020)

Snake and Hazel. Not my faves, but I do have a soft spot for Snake bc I got him as one of my originals in Wild World


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2020)

Renée and Leonardo. I'm really liking Leonardo so far!


----------



## empressbethie (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Flo and Sparro


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Agnes and Dom, not my favorites but they look so adorable


----------



## Solio (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Reneigh and Sprocket. What an odd pair! 
And Sprocket makes little clanky noises as he walks! So adorable!

Is it just me or is there a limited pool for starter villagers? Or maybe some villagers are just more likely?
Because Reneigh seems to be rather frequent as a starter, judging by what people report.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 21, 2020)

Solio said:


> I got Reneigh and Sprocket. What an odd pair!
> And Sprocket makes little clanky noises as he walks! So adorable!
> 
> Is it just me or is there a limited pool for starter villagers? Or maybe some villagers are just more likely?
> Because Reneigh seems to be rather frequent as a starter, judging by what people report.



Reneigh is new maybe that’s why? I’m not sure if the game has that programmed or something. I also almost started with her but I reset that town cause I didn’t like the fruit.


----------



## hanzy (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Reneigh and Boone. I love Reneigh, she's adorable


----------



## Ossiran (Mar 21, 2020)

My starting villagers were Dom and Ursula. 

I wanted Phoebe, Cherry, or Reniegh as my Uchi, but Ursula's one of the better options.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamlet and rocket!!! 
Dont like gorilla villagers but rocket is growing on me


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 21, 2020)

Rocket and Sterling


----------



## cornimer (Mar 21, 2020)

I got Hazel and Teddy! I've never had Hazel before and Teddy has been one of my favourites since Wild World so I'm very happy with those two


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 21, 2020)

Agnes and Axel..


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Canberra and Dom! I’m content with Canberra, I had her in my new leaf town, and Dom is just too cute! Her giant, sparkly eyes remind me of my favorite villager Cookie.


----------



## jeni (Mar 23, 2020)

reneigh and cobb! i'll let them move out eventually but they can hang out on my island for now


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 23, 2020)

Fuchsia and Lyman.


----------



## Bcat (Mar 23, 2020)

Mira and Axel.

Axel is meh, but omg Mira!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She was one of my bffs in new leaf! She is also never allowed to leave. <3


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 23, 2020)

Mine were Pashmina and Sprocket. They're pretty cool. Not my dream villagers by any stretch, but I don't actively dislike them.


----------



## Jules (Mar 23, 2020)

Dom and Pashmina! Dom is the cutest, 10/10 very satisfied. My only gripe is that I would've preferred Deirdre over Pashmina.


----------



## SCORPA15 (Mar 23, 2020)

Katt and Rod


----------



## Bunnikkila (Mar 23, 2020)

I got Deirdre (second fave!) and Goose (never had him before but I like him a lot!)

And I have Walker, Celia, and Piper coming in - all Villagers I've never had before. ^^


----------



## Harbour (Mar 23, 2020)

charlise and sterling.

don't like either of them lol.


----------



## Dim (Mar 24, 2020)

Hamlet and Sylvia.... whoop-dee-doo! >_>

Also when tf can I start getting NEW neighbors? :[


----------



## Flare (Mar 24, 2020)

Biff and Flo

Biff can choke on apples but Flo is pretty good.


----------



## Zanreo (Mar 24, 2020)

Ribbot and Frita! I'm happy x3


----------



## Ace Marvel (Mar 24, 2020)

Solio said:


> I got Reneigh and Sprocket. What an odd pair!
> And Sprocket makes little clanky noises as he walks! So adorable!
> 
> Is it just me or is there a limited pool for starter villagers? Or maybe some villagers are just more likely?
> Because Reneigh seems to be rather frequent as a starter, judging by what people report.



You will get Uchi and Jock personalities, so the pool of characters is limited.


----------



## Beedubz (Mar 24, 2020)

I ended up with Mac and Shari. Not thrilled with them but I always have room for more villagers.


----------



## Mu~ (Mar 24, 2020)

Plucky and Leonardo.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 26, 2020)

I got Dom and Phoebe. I wanted Reneigh as Uchi, but having Phoebe is still awesome! (also have her in my NL town).


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 26, 2020)

I got Hazel and Rudy today, I love them both!
They're so cute.


----------



## Dustbird (Mar 26, 2020)

Reneigh and Bam. 

Bam would be perfect if he weren't so _blue_, and Reneigh is meh but she's one of the better uchi's. Overall I'm happy with them though. 

Got Plucky and Genji first before i reset for stupid reasons, I kind of regret resetting but I also kind of don't. 

It doesn't matter now anyway, Reneigh and Bam it is!


----------



## lucitine (Mar 26, 2020)

I got Fuschia and Iggy. 

If I wasn't so lazy, I would've re-randomed my starting villagers


----------



## duckvely (Mar 26, 2020)

I got Goose and Frita!


----------



## stwabewie (Mar 31, 2020)

Plucky and Bam!!


----------



## Lethalia (Mar 31, 2020)

Charlise the Uchi Bear and Dom the Jock Sheep. Something about Dom kind of creeps me out, can't figure out exactly what. Charlise is pretty cool. Would've preferred Tammy, but I'll live.


----------



## Jhin (Mar 31, 2020)

Shari and Kody! Shari is kind of cute, but Kody isn't really speaking to me so if he asks to leave he's getting his wish


----------



## Noctis (Mar 31, 2020)

Mine was Boots and Flo.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 4, 2020)

I got Tammy and Lyman!


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 4, 2020)

After resetting a couple times, I got Hamlet and Frita! I love Hamlet, Frita's pretty okay.


----------

